# Ideas for a theme?



## TheWizKid95 (Jun 9, 2011)

I want to make a theme, but dont have any ideas.
i currently have some themes on the market for CM7 theme chooser, but those were ports.
I need some ideas for the next best theme!
thanks guys!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd like to see a translucent notification bar apk of some sort for the theme engine.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

poontab said:


> I'd like to see a translucent notification bar apk of some sort for the theme engine.


I love that kind of look as well. kinda a transparency look. Maybe with some really glossy icons. could be cool... let us know how it goes too


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks guys!
and yeah, i was thinking about a transparent status bar too
any certain type of theme you guys would like?
i had the idea of an 8-bit theme, but im not sure how well that would work out


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Jun 9, 2011)

oops. double post


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I dunno... cool looking!

I guess my thing with themes is the the first time I struggle to read an icon or something in the status bar I'm done with it. I don't really care about the app icons either (lot-O-work) because I do them myself with a pack.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

YEAH!! rock the 8bit!!! you could some coooool stuff for a wallpaper


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Yea dude 8-bit is a great idea. There's so many glassy themes, we don't need another

via Tapatalk


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Jun 9, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> Yea dude 8-bit is a great idea. There's so many glassy themes, we don't need another
> 
> via Tapatalk


Thanks! I was thinking that as well. for some reason the ugly themes are the overly popular ones


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

TheWizKid95 said:


> Thanks! I was thinking that as well. for some reason the ugly themes are the overly popular ones


When people use embossments with outer glows=me planning terroristic genocide missions, I.e. bigdx serenity. Some people need to realize the styles that are popular if they are to make a public theme







100% with you on that one

via Tapatalk


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

Anything simple and sophisticated. And for the love of god no more glass themes.


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Jun 9, 2011)

If someone could help me find some nice 8-bit icons (or make some) that would me awesome!


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm a fan of simplicity. I don't like anything too crazy. Just something to keep in mind as I'm sure there are others out there that agree with me. Good luck!


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Jun 9, 2011)

ewh. the ugliest theme in my opinion is Honeycomb 3d. i dont want to step on anybody's toes, its just now for me Dx


----------

